# Bianchi SL3 Reparto Corse...



## ayzen (Sep 4, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Like the title states, can anyone give any info on the bike? I'm about to purchase a used one in the above link but i wanted to get more opinions to see whether it would be a good buy or not. I'm kind of new to this so any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks in adv.


----------

